# Manual Power Draw Bar - Sieg X2



## jweaver72 (Dec 23, 2013)

Below are pictures of a project that I have in mind. It is a manual power draw bar for the Sieg X2 mill. I have it rough cad'ed to get as far as the 3d rendering but I have questions on milling the body from one solid piece of aluminium. The block is mean to slide into a mating slot that will be machined into the new top plate of the belt drive system. I designed it this way so the upward forces would be transferred to the sides of the plate when the handle is actuated but it would still be easily removable for belt changes. 

The part that eludes me is how do I mill the positive rail in the assembly but still be able to clean the corners where the rail meets the back of the front face?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Things to note:

- Curved washers will be placed under the head of the draw bar (Hossmachine)
- At 13" the lever will need approximately 17 lbs of force applied to depress the washers. This may need to be longer to reduce the force needed as       well as the added lateral force being placed on the head (my one huge concern).
- The cam will more than likely have 2 lobes on it, one on the edge for pulling and releasing the actuator and one on the tip so you can place the          handle in the vertical position, compressing the washers and holding them in the compressed position with out the need to hold the lever.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi J,

I don’t know of an easy way to machine a sharp corner where the rails and the front face meet. I would make the front face a separate detail, drill and tap the rail detail then drill and counter bore the front face detail for cap screws.

Nice cad work!  What software are you using?

Kevin


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 24, 2013)

09kevin said:


> Hi J,
> 
> I don’t know of an easy way to machine a sharp corner where the rails and the front face meet. I would make the front face a separate detail, drill and tap the rail detail then drill and counter bore the front face detail for cap screws.
> 
> ...



So are you saying that you would add the rail as an attachment fastened to the side plates?

The program I use is FreeCad. It can be a little glitchy, especially when you get into al lot of pockets and fillets but as long as you remember to save after every detail has been created, it gets you through.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

I was thinking like this, More like an end cap.




Kevin


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok, now I get you.

And if I chamfers the inside upper corners that would leave a little extra meat to add a screw.

What tool would you use to cut the rail with the 90 degree corners?


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

I would use a keyway cutter for the underside of the rail.


----------



## jweaver72 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you, I will have to get one of them.

If you cant tell, I am completely green at machining but very eager to jump into it.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 24, 2013)

You are welcome.   I would make the walls thick enough so you can add 2 more bolts below the rails, It might flex with only 2 at the top.


----------

